# Clx 3.0?



## surfinguru (Jun 17, 2004)

Looking at getting a new ride and the LBS carries the big S, Cervelo and Colnago. Shop has a pretty good deal on a white '12 CLX 3.0 and an '11 Roubaix Comp. I like the idea of the full Ultega group on the CLX, while the Roubaix is all 105. 

I've searched the forum here and there doesn't seem to be a whole lot of info on the CLX 3.0 specifically. Wondering if there are any lurkers out there or some others with experience that can chime in with their thoughts?


----------



## jlyle (Jul 20, 2007)

I've got a CLX 2.0 and love it. The 3.0 had a few minor design changes.


----------



## Kalinago (Jul 20, 2012)

I just picked up a CLX 3.0 with Ultegra Di2 . Light weight and nice finish. Looks mostly like an updated 2.0. 

Honestly based on the group alone you will enjoy the CLX 3.0. I have a trek with 105 and while a great group the Ultegra setup is noticeably better.


----------



## Bugeater61 (Jul 22, 2011)

I have the CLX 3, you will love it!


----------



## AythanNyah09 (Jul 14, 2012)

I am also looking at the CLX3.0 but i have seen a couple of deals on the 2011 Clx2.0 with Ultegra. Can anyone tell me the difference between the two?


----------

